# Canada under Martial Law



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like Trudeau (the weenie) has come out of hiding long enough to get the ball rolling. 



> OTTAWA, CANADA (TND) — Sources say Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau plans to invoke “martial law” to give the nation’s federal government greater authority to quell anti-vaccine mandate protests taking place across the country.
> Anonymous sources who reportedly could not speak on the matter publicly told the Canadian Broadcasting Company (CBC) Trudeau indicated to his caucus Monday morning he will invoke the never-before-used Emergencies Act.
> The Act authorizes special powers to the prime minister’s cabinet to respond to emergency scenarios which impact public welfare or public order, such as threats to national security.


More here.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait til April 30th when they are suppose to turn in their guns.



What you need to know about the Government of Canada’s new prohibition on certain firearms and devices | Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493499803137097731


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MmmHmmm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I hope Canadians are ready for their moment in history.
It's time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Ottawa police chief resigned today.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

They should have made sure that they had a 2A in their constitution, I'm sure our current administration is watching to see how this goes.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Pray for us folks as we are going to need it.

Godspeed.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Pray for us folks as we are going to need.
> 
> Godspeed.


Will be praying for you, stay safe.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Here’s what it really means and the breakdown…









Canada’s Emergencies Act: What power does it give Justin Trudeau?


Prime Minister Trudeau invoked never-before-used measures in response to anti-government trucker protests and blockades.




www.aljazeera.com





Before everyone gets Stupid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Here’s what it really means and the breakdown…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article, and further detailed in the actual law (Emergencies Act)
*"...the use of federal Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) to enforce municipal and provincial laws, and the imprisonment of, or imposition of fines on, people breaching the order."*
Use of the term "martial law" is appropriate.
Trudeau has already guaranteed things will "get stupid".


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Here’s what it really means and the breakdown…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the details of what is going on, the demonstrators are risking having their bank account frozen, give police more tools to imprison and fine demonstrators, cancelling truck insurance etc. I believe the Canadian Government has a heavy hand if you doubt that look at the 1990 Mohawk Oka Crisis where they used Military forces.









Trudeau vows to freeze anti-mandate protesters' bank accounts


Canada's prime minister says police will also be given "more tools" to imprison or fine demonstrators.



www.bbc.com


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Physical freedoms aside (like to speak and assemble) their exercise in control over banks, accounts, brokerages and even crypto should scare everyone INTO REVOLUTION


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493781666497585156


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Trudeau voiced support for farmers in India who blocked major highways to New Delhi for more than a year in 2021*






__





Trudeau voiced support for farmers in India who blocked major highways to New Delhi for more than a year in 2021 – Investment Watch






www.investmentwatchblog.com







*Trudeau brushes off India's criticism for standing with farmers in anti-Modi protests *








Trudeau brushes off India's criticism for standing with farmers in anti-Modi protests


Prime Minister Justin Trudeau rejected the diplomatic scolding Canada's envoy to India received on Friday for his recent comments in support of protesting Indian farmers.



www.ctvnews.ca







In India, they call it _.........................................................KARMA._
We've become the laughing stock to the world.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493617789911076865


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Morning folks. 

The latest from Canada's culture wars. 

You can have your bank accounts frozen, truck insurance cxl'd and be arrested for settnig up a bouncy castle and BBQ near Parliament Hill, but get away way with this crap.









Violent overnight attack at Coastal GasLink site leaves workers shaken, millions in damage


RCMP said officers were sent to the site near Houston after Coastal GasLink security reported it was under attack.




vancouversun.com





Godspeed


----------



## Garand (11 mo ago)




----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

My Freedom Convoy display









and now I've updated to









and


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So Preppers, 

how will you pay a bill, buy anything needed, or use your savings in the new era of martial law where your assets can be frozen for your political view which is different then the “state.”


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I'm withdrawing half my bank money today and telling them why and to send it up 'the food chain'.

Insurgency:Canada Son of Political Prisoner Held Without Bond in Canada Calls for Peaceful Resistance


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

stowlin said:


> So Preppers,
> 
> how will you pay a bill, buy anything needed, or use your savings in the new era of martial law where your assets can be frozen for your political view which is different then the “state.”


You won't be able to pay for anything. Your life will be destroyed all in the name of _protecting freedom(s)._ We are the canary in the coal mine up here folks. Don't think for a minute that the powers that be at the municipal, state/ regional and federal levels in the US and elsewhere aren't watching closely. You are next if not already entering the meat grinder.

Was listening to an academic being interviewed who said the when you do to people what Mini Mao Trudeau has done, when you destroy people's lives and take what he has taken, you actually drive these individuals further down the rabit hole of radicalization. So now people that were once allowed under peacefully demostrate may now become violent.

Guess Janis Joplin nailed it with her lyrics in Me and Bobby McGee. _ Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose_

Godspeed


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was under the misguided assumption that the parliament of Canada would slap down Prime Minister Blackface's "emergency powers" declaration after he'd had his fun.
He declared the activation of these powers, and had a few days to implement them without the need for parliament to weigh in. The truckers have all but left, some protesters remain in Ottawa, but are not blocking anything any longer.
But it came time for his solo act to require approval, and it went up for a vote.
By a 185 - 151 vote, parliament approved the use and extension of the emergency powers. Canadian Parliament approves of emergency powers to shut down trucker protest

I think Dr. Jordan Peterson's message to his fellow Canadians sums it up well:


> "Canadians, you have no idea what was done today in the name of -- what? Safety? Punishment? What's the rationale, even hypothetically? The Emergency Act was reserved for events that threatened the very existence of the state. If you think that current events qualify, think again."


You Canucks may be in for a rough time. Like I said, I hope you're ready to make history.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I was figuring justina wouldn't proceed without enough Schwab minions backing him.

🤡OTTAWA 👿MAYOR WANTS TO SELL TRUCKS CONFISCATED FROM FREEDOM CONVOY PROTESTERS

Glenn Greenwald lays out how 👿Justin Trudeau’s actions are part of a broader plan to criminalize and crush dissent Glenn Greenwald lays out how Justin Trudeau's actions are part of a broader plan to criminalize and crush dissent

This is a global war to bring back Lords & serfs


----------

